# The closest I get to snuggles.



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I sure hope Hachi starts enjoying cuddling when he gets older. I'm neglected


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

After that scare with Hachi last winter...It's just so great to see him looking so well!!
He is so Handsome!!
Maybe he'll surprise you yet one day, and decide he wants to cuddle!
Sharon


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I love his leopard print... its soo pretty... he could surprise you xD Ashes surprises me every now and then, decides to take a break and cuddle lolz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I love his coloring too! He is gorgeous! 
Maybe he will surprise you with cuddles
soon.

Judy


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

??? I hope so

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, loooove his spots or "rosettes"! :love2 Just checked your earlier posts of Hachi, to confirm my suspicion that he's a Bengal! WOOHOO! That's gotta be one active kitty! He looks tuckered out, though, so guess that's a good thing, lol. Bengals are awesome kitties for sure! :thumb


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, I don't know. Cuddly is awesome but there are plenty of nights I'd love to toll over without having to shove cats(who go limp when shoved) out of the way.


----------



## OmegaCorns (Apr 19, 2014)

Having had a not-so-cuddly cat for 10 years. I feel your pain. My oldest Faith is not super cuddly (unless she wants something or isn't feeling well) and I really miss having a cuddly cat. But I did "train" Faith as a kitten to accept that at times I need to snuggle. She lets me but only if it doesn't last too long.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

He was tired. He sleeps on the desk if I'm at it cause the wood is cold compared to the carpet. I wouldn't mind a kitty on my bed when I wake up!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

0ozma, Hachi is stunning! 

One of mine is like that - has never once sat on my lap. However, she's become much more affectionate as she's gotten older. Some of that has happened since she went blind - she's more dependent. But I know others whose cats have gotten more cuddly as they've gotten older too, so Hachi may want more snuggles later too. How old is he now? 

But the non-cuddlers still let us know that they love us. I see Hachi feels the need to be touching you, even if he's not sitting on you.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

He will be 5 in June  he does touch me a lot which is nice! Wow, can't believe I've had him that long. Time flies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He is so pretty!! 
Pazu isn't snuggly either, I feel your pain!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hachi is gorgeous! What a handsome boy. I know where you are coming from - I lost my Velcro boy last October and although my cats I have now are loving, they cannot hold a candle to him in the snuggling category lol. I try to remember that all cats are different, and like spirite said, most of them let us know in different ways that they love and trust us even if it's not always the way we would prefer.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

0ozma, have you had him since he was a kitten? 

Maybe it's because he's curled up (I just want to squeeze him!) in the pics that he doesn't look as big and long as I thought Bengals were. Or maybe Bengals aren't generally big. 

Heather, I'm sorry for your loss. They do all show us their affection in different ways, but snuggling is definitely one of the preferred ways!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

He let's me know by staying at my side all day and getting super excited when I get home  

I have had him since he was 14 (?) Weeks. He bounces around the 12lb range - currently 12lb 8oz. Compared to my girlfriends 10lb dsh, it feels like a huge difference !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Be careful what you wish for  One of my cats likes to sleep with me at night. When I go to bed, he snuggles for a while then goes to sleep by my feet. Over the course of the night, he inches himself to the middle of the queen size bed and lightly chomps on my toes or grabs my foot with his claws if I try to push him back to his spot. In the morning, he is sprawled out in the middle of the bed and I am in the corner haha


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

My "cuddly" cat gets very affectionate with cat slobbers all over my face every morning. He nuzzles my ears and face and hair with a very loud purr. But he also steps on my throat and often walks over and sits very close to my face! Ugh! Yes, nothing nicer than a cat's behind by your head first thing in the morning! 8-O:dis My female cat doesn't like to be held, nor is a cuddler, but will always be the first to sleep on my bed with me. The "cuddler" cries outside the bedroom door (left ajar) for sometimes 30 minutes, and sometime in the middle of the night sleep join us in bed. Then the cycle continues...


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

@CatMonkeys - I would have no problem with that! I'd love to wake up to him anywhere in my bed. He already went through a stage of waking me up at 3am daily trying to burrow under my blanket and attach his razor nails to my toes. Nothing can be worse than that 

@TabbCatt - I'd love that too. Anything!  Not the crying at the door, but my door is always open for him to come and go as he pleases. Slobbers... I get real slobbers when I have him do tricks. He'll sit on my lap and drool like a dog until I give him a treat... Once the treats are gone though, he hops down.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol, I guess the grass will always be greener on the other side. BTW, my cats don't get inside the bed with me--they lie at the foot of my bed, sometimes on my feet. At times, if I move, I'll get a bite, but I've got a thick blanket and comforter on to protect me! I cannot wait when or if Hachi does become a cuddler. You'll definitely keep all of us posted, right? Bengals like Hachi is still so kewl, though (spots!) :luv . How do you keep him his activity levels in check?


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Never had much of a problem with his activity levels. When I play with him I'll have him jump on and off something nonstop or run up and down the stairs chasing stuff. That wears him out quicker than just flat-floor playing. I've almost never had him give up playing before I gave up, though. Lots of small playing sessions - when I'm on the phone, watching t.v, etc. 

He is VERY understanding when I don't play with him though. He is never destructive when he has full energy. He'll yell at me if I can't play, but he'll go pick up a toy and throw it around. He loves taking those plastic springs and he'll go hide it behind something, run across the house, get in his pouncing position and charge at his hiding spot. Then bring it to a new spot. 

I wrestle with him and teach him tricks to keep his mind busy and other random things. I think he'd benefit from a companion, but I can't get another right now.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET never went on my lap, not even once, he resists being carried too, but he shows his affection in other ways. Sitting/laying near me, resting his head on my feet, resting his paw on my feet - just touching me, sitting or laying in between my legs.

I have stopped hoping he will one day get on my lap, but I'm just fine with it. He doesn't need to be on my lap to make my day. The mere touching is good enough, the mere knowledge that he reciprocates my love, is enough to make me happy. Guess I am easy to please, lol.


----------

